# Egg Egg Game



## rogermerlin (Oct 16, 2005)

I have a Humax PVR with the game EGG EGG pre-programmed on it. Does any one know how to get through level 15, I am completely stuck and it's driving me mad.


----------



## DionysiusEC (Jul 29, 2008)

Im stuck aswell at 15
Did anybody react?

Greetings DEC


----------



## iveco2008 (Jul 29, 2008)

hello can anybody help me i can not come through level 15 please


----------



## rogermerlin (Oct 16, 2005)

I have completed 15 and I am now stuck on 27 but how I got through 15 I don't know, I just did it. Keep trying and you should be able to work it out. It's not impossible and a very addictive game.


----------



## iveco2008 (Jul 29, 2008)

yes thank you that don't helps me i will be soon


----------

